# VHS



## chongmagic (Mar 2, 2020)

I have built a few of these and they sound awesome. I highly recommend. Used up my last Gorva enclosure. 









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## twebb6778 (Mar 2, 2020)

Can confirm that they sound killer. Nice work on this!


----------



## Barry (Mar 2, 2020)

Another great looking build!


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 3, 2020)

twebb6778 said:


> Can confirm that they sound killer. Nice work on this!



Thank you!


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 3, 2020)

Barry said:


> Another great looking build!


Thanks Barry!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 3, 2020)

Excellent as always!


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 3, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Excellent as always!



Thanks Chuck, it is a nice three in one pedal. The chorus and reverb are very lush and can go to crazy.


----------



## Dali (Mar 3, 2020)

And still... @PedalPCB is not a fan... 

Maybe I should not listen to Robert and build one anyway once it's back in stock. (I feel 50% of the inventory is gone at the moment...)


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 3, 2020)

Killer work! I have been eyeing those enclosures, do you like them?


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 3, 2020)

jjjimi84 said:


> Killer work! I have been eyeing those enclosures, do you like them?



I do like them, they are very well made and the powder coat is very nice. They do have beveled edges so they are not flat on top, you have to take that into consideration. I wish I could find some of the 125b sizes, they make them but I can't find where to get them.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 3, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I do like them, they are very well made and the powder coat is very nice. They do have beveled edges so they are not flat on top, you have to take that into consideration. I wish I could find some of the 125b sizes, they make them but I can't find where to get them.



From the man himself?https://gorvadesign.com/products/c65

Price is CDN so bit better for you!


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 3, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> From the man himself?https://gorvadesign.com/products/c65
> 
> Price is CDN so bit better for you!



Smallbear seems to have them now as well. 









						Gorva Design C65  Enclosures - Colors
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 4, 2020)

ohhhh i likey !

Mike


----------

